# New to shotguns



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

I am thinking of getting a shotgun for home protection and ran across this Mossberg 500
http://www.newguns.net/proddetail.asp?p ... ++&cat=107
I like the idea of a pistol grip without having to always use it. Then I went to Mossberg's website and found that barrels can be interchanged to a 28" w/accu-set choke or 50 cal muzzleloader. Well I was almost sold as I need to get a muzzleloader to either sex deer hunt this year. My question is does anyone have some experience with these? How hard is it to change barrels and stocks? What kind of accuracy could I get from the muzzleloader barrel? Is there anything else I should consider? All opinions welcome as I have never owned a shotgun before.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Great gun for the $. Has never let me down. As far as easy to exchange parts, etc. I found it to be idiot proof (no offense to anyone who couldnt figure it out! :beer: ). Im one of those people who never reads instructions. I just start taking it apart and figure it out. Cause thats half the fun. Anyways, yes I would recommend it.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

the 500 isint a bad gun i used it a few times. i prefer the 835. but the 500 isint bad. i know a few people that have had problems with fireing pins but mines never went bad. ofcorse i dont leave my gun out in the garage where it gets knocked around and stuff either


----------

